# Maintenance Contract



## roofinggirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a quality maintenace contract for commercial roofing. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Just state what you are going to do, when you are going to do it and when you expect to be paid.


----------



## roofinggirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Grumpy. That's what I started to do. apppreciate the advice.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

There are lots of web portals available to get reliable contractor at your doorstep. Join there and get suitable contractor with good quotes. These kinds of web portals provides quality contractor to home owners along with his skill set.


----------

